# We Traded our "new' gas Valor Madrona for a "new" gas Jøtul Sebago



## BeachBumm (Jan 26, 2018)

Last October, after seemingly looking at every wood stove available in our area, I decided to switch from wood heat to propane heat.  It was a tough decision that took at least one month, as we've been life long wood users.

After heating with propane for about 25 minutes, I realized the decision was a good one.  Clean & easy. No more dust, soot, bugs, meth using wood dealers, or mess.  We bought a Valor 'Madrona' (made in Vancouver BC) which is a great heater, has a very good computer that runs it and a remote control that does everything.  But the cast iron castings, that surround the fire box are less than 2nd rate Chinese castings.  The top was warped, the side panels were different heights and the front didn't fit correctly.  The stove looked like it was about to tip over!  The Valor Madrona looked like an  embarrassment.

The Valor factory took it back from the dealer, who then sold us a Jøtul Sebago IPI.  Jøtul has been casting stoves since the 1800's so they know how to make a nice stove.  The Sebago looks great, and the flame is far better looking than the Madrona's flame (thanks to the expert help from Daksy) - I just hope it heats as well as the Valor did!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2018)

Lookin GOOD! Enjoy the heat!


----------



## BeachBumm (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for your help last night Bob. The installation guys were having a heck of a time getting the flame right!
It's still a little low in that back hole and you still see some of that "gas burner" look around the sides.  When I clean the glass
in a couple weeks I might put some of those little stones, that came with the stove, over the "gas burner" holes to hide them.

I like the way the Jøtul remote lets me control the flame with 5 settings that are easy to locate. The Valor control was easy for 'high & low' but the mid level was hard to click to.  The Jøtul remote is an easy #1,2,3,4 or 5. The flame is not a wood flame, but it's closer. Thanks again!


----------



## k0wtz (Feb 15, 2018)

You made a great decision I started out with a longwood furnace the one that took 5ft logs and promised heat cheap.  we after 2 back surgeries my wood cutting days were over.  lets see 400.00 chain saw, tractor to get get and haul wood wagaon various things for w/cutting, then putting wood in and clean up did I say dust.  now propane here is 1.20 a gal no way can I even buy wood and come out.  propane for me!!


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 15, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> You made a great decision I started out with a longwood furnace the one that took 5ft logs and promised heat cheap.  we after 2 back surgeries my wood cutting days were over.  lets see 400.00 chain saw, tractor to get get and haul wood wagaon various things for w/cutting, then putting wood in and clean up did I say dust.  now propane here is 1.20 a gal no way can I even buy wood and come out.  propane for me!!



Propane is a different type of heat than wood I've noticed.  It's not as intense as wood heat.  It also takes a lot longer to get things heated up if we've been gone.  On the other hand, propane is A LOT easier and cleaner than wood - that's for sure!  No more bugs, ash, dust, soot, etc.  We can also turn it off while sleeping and get up to instant on heat vs messing around with lighting a fire in a 'cold morning' house.  There are Pro's & Con's to both.  At my age, I'm enjoying the ease of propane!

As far as the Jøtul Sebago vs the Valor Madrona goes - the Sebago does not heat as well as the Madrona, even though it has 6000 more BTU's than the Madrona.  Had I understood this, I would have gone up in size to Jøtul's Portland model.


----------

